# Can any of you fine ladies pls help me?



## Sharming (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm from the UK and have been involved with an Egyptian guy for the last 12 months. We've seen each other a few times and talk everyday on the phone. Last time I visited .... Last month I even met his family and everything was perfect. I'm Muslim and he is too. So everything is cool except.... I'm not sure if he indulges in a bit of no strings fun when I'm not there. He works in naama bay and is very attractive so it wouldn't surprise me if he gave in to temptation but I just need to know! Anyway so..... Before we actually take the next step which is marriage, I'm planning a surprise visit and want to do a 'honey trap' test on him. I'm in sharm on the 6th of November. I know a lot of people will disagree but I just need to know.

Would any of you kind ladies.... Maybe a lady in her 20's or 30's consider doing this very valuable favour fir me? All I need is somebody to go up to him and flirt with him and ask for his number to meet up for a date. And just see if he entertains it??? I'm prepared to pay u for your time or do anything reasonable in return?

Please help! My life depends on this! Xxxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sharming said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm from the UK and have been involved with an Egyptian guy for the last 12 months. We've seen each other a few times and talk everyday on the phone. Last time I visited .... Last month I even met his family and everything was perfect. I'm Muslim and he is too. So everything is cool except.... I'm not sure if he indulges in a bit of no strings fun when I'm not there. He works in naama bay and is very attractive so it wouldn't surprise me if he gave in to temptation but I just need to know! Anyway so..... Before we actually take the next step which is marriage, I'm planning a surprise visit and want to do a 'honey trap' test on him. I'm in sharm on the 6th of November. I know a lot of people will disagree but I just need to know.
> 
> ...




I can't believe what I have just read..... 
You don't trust him so dump him.. simple.

Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I can't believe what I have just read.....
> You don't trust him so dump him.. simple.
> 
> Maiden


So it wasn't only me who felt wanting to say "What the f***" after all!!!! 

Miss "Sharming" are you aware of the fact that your post sounds like you're actually asking for a female to act like a cheap ****? I mean specially with the "I'm prepared to pay u for your time" bit?! 

Jeeeeeeeeeeez!!!!!

I second MaidenScotland anyway!! If that opinion holds any weight for you! Which I seriously doubt


----------



## seawind77 (Oct 2, 2010)

I understood from what you write you afraid and looking for a reason to dump him  Ok let me tell you and to others about egyptian traditions for the guys who want to marry.

-Should to have a flat
-Should to by a diamond ring (not less than 50k LE)
-Should to pay mahar (money to your family)
-Half of the furnitures
-Organize wedding party (I can recommend Hilton to offer him)

If his condition was ok he will accept it most probably  But if he hesitates...Bingo..it is your chance to dump and create a reason. 

My personal idea, I was girl will prefer to be nun instead of marrying with an egyptian (dont offend ladies who already married to egyptians )

But if you stuck on your first and interesting idea, I can ask my supply manager to arrange some escorts


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Sharming said:


> ..................
> Would any of you kind ladies.... Maybe a lady in her 20's or 30's consider doing this very valuable favour fir me? All I need is somebody to go up to him and flirt with him and ask for his number to meet up for a date. And just see if he entertains it??? I'm prepared to pay u for your time or do anything reasonable in return?
> 
> Please help! My life depends on this! Xxxx


Oh and just out of curiosity............And please pardon me if you thought I'm intruding........But how did you get his number?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I think the heat plays tricks on the minds of some,


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There are so many things wrong with your request I dont know where to start - so I wont! But I will say that doing this wont change your thoughts either way!

Jo xxx


----------



## seawind77 (Oct 2, 2010)

hey maybe we should to update cairo professional services thread and add something like these:

-decoy service for desperate girls who are planning to marry : sign to expatforum


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I think the heat plays tricks on the minds of some,


It's hot as Hell in the Gulf area, Asia, and it's hot in South America too, but you don't see that happening THAT much in there do you?! 

Gosh I am really laughing so hard right now!

Sorry people! But this is really funny! I mean apparently MANY people prefer to learn their lessons the hard way! How smart!


----------



## Sharming (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry if my thread came across the wring the way. Seriously I'm not asking for anyone to act like a ****. I'm really sorry if it came across this way.

I love this guy and the next step for us would be marriage. So I'm sure you can appreciate What I'm thinking. Just want to know after reading the many horror stories that I'm absolutely making the right move. When you're in a long distance relationship there's some questions that will remain unanswered. 

He does have a flat and will buy furniture and pay for a wedding including maher. The maher won't be a lot and neither will the wedding reception be in the Hilton or anything that compares. Oh and unfortunately a diamond ring is out of the question. But I'm not a materialistic girl so all that doesn't matter so long as his heart is clean and that's what I really want to find out xxx


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

seawind77 said:


> hey maybe we should to update cairo professional services thread and add something like these:
> 
> -decoy service for desperate girls who are planning to marry : sign to expatforum


In that case customers should pay in advance, cause I bet they wouldn't wanna pay after the lil trick's done and they see the results


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Sharming said:


> I'm so sorry if my thread came across the wring the way. Seriously I'm not asking for anyone to act like a ****. I'm really sorry if it came across this way.
> 
> I love this guy and the next step for us would be marriage. So I'm sure you can appreciate What I'm thinking. Just want to know after reading the many horror stories that I'm absolutely making the right move. When you're in a long distance relationship there's some questions that will remain unanswered.
> 
> He does have a flat and will buy furniture and pay for a wedding including maher. The maher won't be a lot and neither will the wedding reception be in the Hilton or anything that compares. Oh and unfortunately a diamond ring is out of the question. But I'm not a materialistic girl so all that doesn't matter so long as his heart is clean and that's what I really want to find out xxx


So how did you get his number again? Or you think I'm intruding?


----------



## seawind77 (Oct 2, 2010)

besides to my jokes, at the end I thought that your suggestion was very insulting for the ladies of this forum.

Also another point, I am in doubt that if you are really girl. Maybe you are that guy, who want to hook with someone with a sneaky and uncomfortable plan. But plants need to be smart.


----------



## Sharming (Oct 18, 2010)

I met him a year ago. He thought I was Egyptian and I went along with it for a week. It was in a cafe. I asked him for his number to give me some pointers on where to book excursions and get us some good deals. He assumed I was Egyptian because I have an Arabic name so went out of his way to make sure my friend and I were well looked after. That's how it all began!


----------



## Sharming (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh well it doesn't seem like I'm gonna get any of the help I was wishfully hoping I could so let's just forget I asked


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

seawind77 said:


> ..................
> Also another point, I am in doubt that if you are really girl. Maybe you are that guy, who want to hook with someone with a sneaky and uncomfortable plan. But plants need to be smart.


:clap2:

Exactly what I was thinking, but duhhhh!!! Admins job should begin now, do your magic and check the IPs ladies!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sharming said:


> I met him a year ago. He thought I was Egyptian and I went along with it for a week. It was in a cafe. I asked him for his number to give me some pointers on where to book excursions and get us some good deals. He assumed I was Egyptian because I have an Arabic name so went out of his way to make sure my friend and I were well looked after. That's how it all began!




Sorry but the minute you spoke he would know you weren't Egyptian.


----------



## Sharming (Oct 18, 2010)

Well he thought i was an Egyptian born and bred in the uk


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This is a wind up yes?

If not your relationship has no chance as you so obviously don't trust your man.
Walk away now and stop inciting ladies to entrapment.
sheesh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seawind77 (Oct 2, 2010)

Sharming said:


> Well he thought i was an Egyptian born and bred in the uk


liess....liesss.... deepless well....


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Sharming said:


> I met him a year ago. He thought I was Egyptian and I went along with it for a week. It was in a cafe. I asked him for his number to give me some pointers on where to book excursions and get us some good deals. He assumed I was Egyptian because I have an Arabic name so went out of his way to make sure my friend and I were well looked after. That's how it all began!


Such a gentleman he is after all, he was just making sure everything goes well with the 2 complete strangers foreign "Egyptian" ladies and that's why he gave his number out 

Considering the circumstances, and in a situation like the one he's been in, and since he's such a gentleman, then you can call me a jerk! And God I'm glad I'm such a jerk in a situation like that


----------



## Sharming (Oct 18, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Such a gentleman he is after all, he was just making sure everything goes well with the 2 complete strangers foreign "Egyptian" ladies and that's why he gave his number out
> 
> Considering the circumstances, and in a situation like the one he's been in, and since he's such a gentleman, then you can call me a jerk! And God I'm glad I'm such a jerk in a situation like that



I get your point about the honey trap but there really isn't any need to get personal. There's bad and good in every country including the uk. And when u asked me how I got his number I didn't realise you're gonna shoot me down for it! If i had the same experience with a guy from the uk you wouldn't be so quick to draw faults.

And if that's your thoughts on egyptians then why are you living in their country must I ask?


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Sharming said:


> I get your point about the honey trap but there really isn't any need to get personal. There's bad and good in every country including the uk. And when u asked me how I got his number I didn't realise you're gonna shoot me down for it! If i had the same experience with a guy from the uk you wouldn't be so quick to draw faults.
> 
> And if that's your thoughts on egyptians then why are you living in their country must I ask?


My point was NOT to "shoot" you down, well, not in the way you think I did, my point would be crystal clear if you just bothered to read the other threads talkin' about the SAME EXACT STORY!!!!! An Egyptian "hunk", a single foreigner lady in a HOLIDAY, the Egyptian guy makes her feel so special, the lady goes back home, the lady misses him, the lady comes back to Egypt just for him, they BOTH get married ASAP, then ONLY the lady wants a divorce in 99% of the time, end of story!!

So my point of asking how did you get his number which you did miss obviously?! If he gave his number to a COMPLETE STRANGER once?! Then HE WILL DO IT AGAIN!

As for your question?! Yes those are my "thoughts" about Egyptians if you wanna call them "thoughts", and if you must ask why am I living here? I'm stuck in here since I'm Egyptian myself which you could read up there to the right of my nickname!! But as I said earlier, I'm a jerk, not a gentleman like your guy


----------



## seawind77 (Oct 2, 2010)

Sharming said:


> I get your point about the honey trap but there really isn't any need to get personal. There's bad and good in every country including the uk. And when u asked me how I got his number I didn't realise you're gonna shoot me down for it! If i had the same experience with a guy from the uk you wouldn't be so quick to draw faults.
> 
> And if that's your thoughts on egyptians then why are you living in their country must I ask?


Classic reply. I am sure know you are egyptian. My wife also say me these words, etc etc etc so why are you living in egypt..

I dont need anyone to ask me or i dont need to answer this question. it is not anyone business


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sharming said:


> I get your point about the honey trap but there really isn't any need to get personal. There's bad and good in every country including the uk. And when u asked me how I got his number I didn't realise you're gonna shoot me down for it! If i had the same experience with a guy from the uk you wouldn't be so quick to draw faults.
> 
> And if that's your thoughts on egyptians then why are you living in their country must I ask?



If the guy was in the UK and you were planning to do this I would say! Dont marry him if you dont trust him! Find a relationship based on love, trust and mutual respect!

Jo xxx


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

...and I thought I was the only nutcase :clock: in the village :flock:

This thread should be made into a sticky so everyone can enjoy it forever


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't think there is anything else to say on the subject other than closed.


----------

